# Outside and Inside



## MissMollyMae (Apr 16, 2005)

Hello everyone!
I have been a lurker for awhile now and have learned so much about my new puppy! This is a great place for info! I have a question now...my Molly is 5 months old and doing pretty good with her teetee training. I live in the country so she has been going outside when nature calls. The only problem is when its raining she will not step foot out the door! I have tried taking her on the porch, which is covered, but she will not tee. I would like to train her with a litter box or teetee pad inside when the weather is bad or just anytime she needs to go. What would be the best way to approach this? She already comes to us when she has to go, or she will go to the door and whine. Shes not very good at going on demand, she prefers to wander around outside until she is ready to do her business. How do I teach her to go on a pad or in a litterbox? Any help would be greatly appreciated cos on those rainy days we usually have quite a few oops! in the house!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

When I adopted Lady at age 4&1/2 she was outdoor trained only and my first little dog. I learned pretty quickly what you have described....Maltese don't "do" rain! I got raincoats, tried walking her holding the umbrella over her head (getting soaked myself), but she would refuse to go.

I trained her by blotting up a bit of urine on a regular human pee pad, then putting it by the back door since that is where she always goes when she has to go out. It took awhile, months (but she's an older dog), but finally one day I came home from work and she had used the pad. I did a nutsy happy dance, pointing to the pad, telling her what a good girl she was, etc. From then on she would use the pad if she had to go when I was at work. (I continued to scent it for quite awhile)

Since she was basically outdoor trained for so many years, she won't automatically use the pad if the weather is bad. I have to take her out on the porch, let some raindrops fall on her head so she'll get the idea that it's raining and put up with a lot of barking and scratching at the back door before she will finally break down and go.

If Lady can learn at age 5, I'm sure your Molly will catch on quickly.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I use pooch pads for Bella indoors, because she is also afraid of the rain (and birds). I think if you congratulate her for going on the pad when it rains she will just start going there to see you so happy. The first time Bella used her indoor pad I acted like I had just one the Lottery


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Tini uses a pee pad for when nature calls in the middle of the night (okay, so it's like 5am







). 

I keep it in the laudry room through out the day when I'm at work but she doesn't really use it anymore. She mostly goes outside, but she knows the pad is there and every once and a while she will go when I'm at work on the pad. She is not even 11 months old and she knows this so you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

There is a puppy spray you can buy to spray on the pad. The scent will let her know that it's the place to go.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

MissMollyMae's Mom - I have the same problem with Abbey!







I was going to ask this question myself! Abbey has been completely trained for a couple of weeks now - She is ringing the bell to do her business. But as soon as it so much as sprinkles alittle bit she won't go outside. I go out with her on a leash and follow her around with the umbrella and she hates it! She tries to get out of the grass and onto the sidewalk. I call her my little miss priss!! Then as soon as we come in she wees or poos on the floor right in front of the door I take her outside of!!







I'm thinking about doing the wee pads too on bad days but I just hate to confuse her. I think it was Sissie'sMom that said she sets a wee pad out on the porch. But my porch isn't covered so I don't know if this will help or not. Let me know if you find something that works! I'd love to find a solution to this, too because I fear what will happen when the snow starts to fall this winter!!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Izzy will use both methods. We started her on pee pads when she first came home. It was months until her little feet actually touched outdoor ground. LOL One day Izzy was shopping with me and I knew she had to pee really bad so I put her on the grass. She didn't do a thing so I put her back in her Juicy bag for about five more minutes and then lifted her out again and put her on the grass. This time she peed right away.

I still keep a pee pad indoors and she uses that 90% of the time but if it's nice and I feel like it, I will take her outside in the grass. When we were visiting friends in Texas, Izzy did not use her pee pad once. For some reason, she waited till we took her outside in the grass.









Maybe you could carry a pee pad outside and get Molly to pee on it and then carry it back inside and put it on the floor by the door? I recommend Nature's Miracle pee pads because that's what someone here recommended so I tried them and they are the *best*.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey uses the Wizdog. It is great. Someone here recommended it and I tried it. I love it. Lacey uses it with no problems. The only thing I had to do was build a frame about 4 inches high around it. When Lacey was pooping she would walk off of it and finish on the floor. The frame stops her from doing this, so she does her business on the Wizdog. I have saved a fortune in peepads. Before Lacey would pee twice on a pad and then I would have to change it. Now she uses one for the whole day and night. Plus her little paws stay dry.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Pico doesn't seem to recognize rain! He goes out to pee and then continues wandering and sniffing his p-mail from the neighborhood cats and dogs.....I have to grab him to get him to come back inside.


----------



## MissMollyMae (Apr 16, 2005)

Some great advice! I think I will use the pee pads cos litterbox cleaning is adding one more thing on my already full to do list! Im going to Petsmart this weekend and I will pick up some pads then. I hope the little booger catches on quick! She is really testing me right now. Her latest is garbage can surfing. I am lucky enough to bring her to the office everyday and when I get busy, she starts seeing what she can find in the cans. Problem is, I will be on the phone and I cant get to her and she knows it! She just has that look on her face like "Whatcha gonna do?"  I have to turn my head sometimes so she wont see me laugh! Thanks again for all the good tips...I love this place!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I know you made your mind up already but... just from experience.. the litter box is a waste of money. Kodie wouldnt pee in that at all.. he didnt like how it had sides to it. A puppy pad is flat so he can do his walking circles before he does his business. haha.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@May 17 2005, 09:14 AM
> *I know you made your mind up already but... just from experience.. the litter box is a waste of money.  Kodie wouldnt pee in that at all.. he didnt like how it had sides to it.  A puppy pad is flat so he can do his walking circles before he does his business.  haha.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62842*


[/QUOTE]


I actually bought the large size dog litter boxes at Petsmart. They are the perfect size for the puppy pads. It gives Brink enough room to walk his circles, and he stays IN THE BOX instead of walking off the pad while pooing....


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Nope.. it didnt work for kodie.. he refused!


----------

